# Just curious...



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

Just going through some of the posts of late and wondering to myself just how many people on here actually do mma training. Check out how many guys compete, how many guys do a bit of training, and who watches it on the TV...


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

I mostly watch it on tv, but considering trying it out after my Cardio kickboxing/Karate membership is up. I'm interested in trying Muay Thai as well.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Man, I am way to lazy to train for MMA. I haven't even been to a regular gym in over a year. Not that I'm that out of shape, I work construction.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Dude, for a couple of years I trained MMA, but now, I just watch it. I'd love to train again but I don't have the time. (AKA I'm too lazy, would rather spend time with friends and getting drunk.)


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

DMF62469 said:


> I mostly watch it on tv, but considering trying it out after my Cardio kickboxing/Karate membership is up. I'm interested in trying Muay Thai as well.


I do Muay Thai fella and its amazing. You'll never look back if you do it. Give you mad core strength.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Kickboxing. 

Wouldn't have a clue where the closest legit MMA gym is. (I live in Australia).


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

I am dragon level in Black Magic Kung Fu


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i've done muay thai kickboxing for a while but have stopped...wrestled in high school and have done a small amount of submission grappling....the only one i've ever competed in was wrestling. Now I just weight train and try and look tough lol.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I just watch at the moment, I wanna start BJJ/Muay Thai soon though


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

2 Clean Knees said:


> I do Muay Thai fella and its amazing. You'll never look back if you do it. Give you mad core strength.



Yeah, i'm looking to do something other than just hit a Wavemaster for 30 min at a clip. I mean it's great exercise, but i'm looking for something more challenging.


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Kickboxing.
> 
> Wouldn't have a clue where the closest legit MMA gym is. (I live in Australia).


Whereabouts in Australia?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I already get tons of *****, so whats the point? :sarcastic12:


----------



## Lachk (May 25, 2007)

I put BJJ as there was no option for traditional JJ, I also train karate and a little TKD for kicks. My dojo has MMA training on a Saturday but I can't justify the extra time to my GF with doing at least 2 nights per week already.

Stop sitting there watching on TV and do some JJ or BJJ your appreciation for ground game and submission will double virtually immediately.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Captain Stupid said:


> Whereabouts in Australia?


Brisbane


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

DMF62469 said:


> Yeah, i'm looking to do something other than just hit a Wavemaster for 30 min at a clip. I mean it's great exercise, but i'm looking for something more challenging.


I loved learning the clinch and grapple work and the elbows add an edge over kick boxing.

If you find a good gym that pushes you hard but makes it fun you find yourself kicking the crap out fo everything and loving it!


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

i did some low level MUAY THAI <we call it thai boxing here> a few years ago but stoped do to lazzyness.

i dont think there is a MMA team to train with where i live <tel aviv,israel>..but if they start one i might try it just for the fun of it and the curiosity.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

im so nasty at mma, i had dana white over the other night for dinner..he was trying to get me to sign some lame ass contract...6000 a fight to show and double to win, then he made fun of my cooking said "this chicken is wicked Fu#kin dry" so i punched him and told him to gtfo. lol im just kiddin..im lazy im an MMA guy from the couch...


----------



## Lachk (May 25, 2007)

Royce said:


> i did some low level MUAY THAI <we call it thai boxing here> a few years ago but stoped do to lazzyness.
> 
> i dont think there is a MMA team to train with where i live <tel aviv,israel>..but if they start one i might try it just for the fun of it and the curiosity.


You should be able to train Krav Maga then, which is quite similar to JJ, my friend trains in it in the UK and he loves it. 

Training in subs is usually a good way of finding any MMA gyms available too. 

GET RID OF THE LAZYNESS DUDE!!!!!!


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Scratched.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

compete sometimes in muay thai and also bjj


----------



## Lusi (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm training to be a cage fighter. :wink03:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Does watching Bas Rutten's self-defence video count?


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

Lachk said:


> You should be able to train Krav Maga then, which is quite similar to JJ, my friend trains in it in the UK and he loves it.
> 
> Training in subs is usually a good way of finding any MMA gyms available too.
> 
> GET RID OF THE LAZYNESS DUDE!!!!!!


thats funny..i didnt know they train KRAV MAGA in england 

its actually not really a sport here..KRAV MAGA was invented in the army and its aim is to deal with terrorist - how to neutralize a armed attacker and stuff like that..not exaclly mma.

i guess u can learn stuff from there if u want..im not sure how legal it is to use all of it in the octagon doe


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Krav Maga is a pretty tough full contact sport system invented by the Israeli army. Any full contact sport/MA is authorized in the Octagon I believe, as long as you don't break the rules.


----------



## John B (Feb 4, 2008)

Did Kickboxing/Muay Thai for 3 years back when I was in University. Did about 3 months of BJJ, but had to stop due to work commitments.

Now, I have a baby on the way, so I'll have no time for anything.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

I watch mma but i also go to my kickboxing gym once a week and train in bjj/wrestling (spar) and do some kickboxing


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

im planning on starting some thai boxing and bjj training asap, but i need to clear my debt first before that happens. i have dreams of eventually competing in amatuer fights, with any luck i'll be able to turn pro


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Now that my knee is healed up I plan on starting some MMA training at a local gym once school gets out.

I also used to wrestle.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Black in TKD and Karate...havent been near a tournament in yrs.....:dunno: Its called working....


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Does not having a gym because you can't afford, but watching youtube/other instructional videos and tapping people out... count?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been training judo for a year now, and it's lot of fun.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

dont fight just a huge fan


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

boxed for years when i was younger but work has completely raped my time to do anything nowadays, but i grapple from time to time with my buddies who take jiu jitsu i plan on taking it up when work clears up over the winter


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been training in the ways of Whoop Ass for nearly a year now. I try to do 30min of free weights a day, but I do 2 1hour sessions of MMA training a week and 1 hour of Kick Boxing.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I only watch on TV, I would love to try it out, however, I have broken bones in my past that stops me. Also, I work six days a week right now from 8-12 hours a day.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Currently I'm doing Judo and Kickboxing. 

But I have boxed for a year (about 5 years ago), wrestled for about 10 (I came second in Ontario a few years back) and done about 2 weeks of BJJ but had to move to England so I can't do that anymore.

Judo is fun and kickboxing is ok but honestly I liked BJJ the best.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

GKY said:


> Currently I'm doing Judo and Kickboxing.
> 
> But I have boxed for a year (about 5 years ago), wrestled for about 10 (I came second in Ontario a few years back) and done about 2 weeks of *BJJ but had to move to England so I can't do that anymore.*
> 
> Judo is fun and kickboxing is ok but honestly I liked BJJ the best.


You can do BJJ in England, where abouts are you?


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Training in Karate since June of this year. Headed to my 2nd tournament next weekend. I am 29 and wish I would have started Karate 25 years ago.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Just do a bit of training here and there, I don't know if I wanna start training to compete yet though.


----------



## Dane~Jeruz (Nov 15, 2008)

I've done Muay Thai for the last 11 years (I think it's 10 years but 2 of my instructors insist that I've been there 12, so I'll go in the middle lol) and have just started at a small MMA/BJJ class. Really looking forward to improving my grappling and more specifically my take-down defence and hopefully I'll move forward to competing in MMA in a few years.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Like 2 years of boxing, yellow belt in judo and Black Belt Couch Potato.


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

Mainly on T.V ,but the wife gave me my brown belt last month (not in bjj):thumb02:


----------



## shake&bake (Dec 17, 2006)

Audman said:


> Mainly on T.V ,but the wife gave me my brown belt last month (not in bjj):thumb02:


she gave me mine too. small world. hahha.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

GeGGosbg said:


> Like 2 years of boxing, yellow belt in judo and Black Belt Couch Potato.





Audman said:


> Mainly on T.V ,but the wife gave me my brown belt last month (not in bjj):thumb02:





shake&bake said:


> she gave me mine too. small world. hahha.


 
Three comidians.....you guys all made me laugh:thumb02:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to train but right now just a bystander. Need to find time, money, and a worthwhile gym in my area.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

XitUp said:


> You can do BJJ in England, where abouts are you?


Do you know anywhere in Sunderland?


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

Audman said:


> Mainly on T.V ,but the wife gave me my brown belt last month (not in bjj):thumb02:





shake&bake said:


> she gave me mine too. small world. hahha.


Dude it might be wise to turn on the lights next time, I was wondering why my gay brother had a huge smile on his face the next mourning after you left.:thumb02:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

GKY said:


> Do you know anywhere in Sunderland?


Hmm, that's the best I could find:
http://www.spartangym.co.uk/


----------

